# Mid Air Card Cut .



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice card hit. A cut would be epic.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah that would be cool to see it cut in half in the air

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hitting the card so FAST like that and accurate edge hit is my all time favorite Card Cut.
Ryan is at the Top of the Heap for Master Card Cutting.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh I forgot to say that was an excellent skill shot no doubt.

LGD


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

a cut is not possible i dont think , when you hit it on the edge normally it just flies off ..... ill give it a go


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> a cut is not possible i dont think , when you hit it on the edge normally it just flies off ..... ill give it a go


Might be hard, but can:t be sure if it isn:t possible..... I say make it possible









Keep at it,, the only way to get the badge of AWESOME is an official card cut of the card...

right now that was an awesome shot, but sorry no badge









LGD


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> a cut is not possible i dont think , when you hit it on the edge normally it just flies off ..... ill give it a go


Might be hard, but can:t be sure if it isn:t possible..... I say make it possible









Keep at it,, the only way to get the badge of AWESOME is an official card cut of the card...

right now that was an awesome shot, but sorry no badge









LGD
[/quote]going outside in a min, i WILL return with a video of it getting cut more or all the way


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i cut half way through , i think that if it got hit just right and i throw it right then it might just happen .


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Good shooting


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> a cut is not possible i dont think , when you hit it on the edge normally it just flies off ..... ill give it a go


Might be hard, but can:t be sure if it isn:t possible..... I say make it possible









Keep at it,, the only way to get the badge of AWESOME is an official card cut of the card...

right now that was an awesome shot, but sorry no badge









LGD
[/quote]

I think a badge is in order! When he cuts it clean in mid air, he will have proven himself bad#ss enough to not need a badge.

Awesome shooting Ryan!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

flippinout said:


> a cut is not possible i dont think , when you hit it on the edge normally it just flies off ..... ill give it a go


Might be hard, but can:t be sure if it isn:t possible..... I say make it possible









Keep at it,, the only way to get the badge of AWESOME is an official card cut of the card...

right now that was an awesome shot, but sorry no badge









LGD
[/quote]

I think a badge is in order! When he cuts it clean in mid air, he will have proven himself bad#ss enough to not need a badge.

Awesome shooting Ryan!
[/quote]

We don't need no stinking badges

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if I can get a mid air card cut? Well maybe not. I am impressed with Ryan's shooting I think he is a Super Shooter.


----------

